
Announcing Flattr Plus [Flattr and AdBlock Plus] - m_eiman
http://blog.flattr.net/2016/05/announcing-flattr-plus/
======
vintermann
No, do not want! Flattr's main problem is already that it's far too easy to
game, and if you give in and click on everything, you dilute your contribution
to the things you actually care about. Replacing the ad with a flattr button
is good - in fact it's great! but auto-clicking that for you - no! Let's not
replicate the clickbait economy.

------
m_eiman
Some more info in Swedish in this interview:
[http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.657431/flattr-adblock-
plus](http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.657431/flattr-adblock-plus)

------
smonff
The "ideals" [...] "of making the web a cleaner place" by blocking ads except
for advertisers who paid the blocker is, _very_ dirty.

What seems to happen here is the "pay-for-everything-you-will-access"
paradigm, and it is frightening.

